# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Puçra ne rrëzë të gjuhës

## ErImArSi

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Nuk e di nese mundet dikush te me thote si mund te mjekoj puçrat ne rreze te gjuhes. Per te qene me te sakte para disa vitesh kam marre nje doze te madhe antibiotikesh dhe duke qene se ishte hera e pare qe merrja aq shume mu krijua myk ne goje dhe ne zorre. Me kalimin e kohes mendoja se me fruta dhe uje me sode do kaloje por gjuha me vazhdon te jete si me pare. Bera nje analize per mykun ne goje, ne zorre ne te gjitha vendet e trupit dhe analizat me dolen negative. Une jam e sigurt qe mu krijuan myk sapo fillova te perdor antibiotiket, por tani qe analizat thone te kunderten nuk di cte mendoj. Nese vertete eshte myk ne goje di ndokush te me thote ndonje metode tjeter popullore per heqjen e mykut ne goje...do tjua dija shume per nder.

Faleminderit dhe gjithe te mirat!

----------


## ErImArSi

Askush nuk mund te me ndihmoj per kete problem ne kete forum...Do isha shume e interesuar per ilace popullore pasi kam marre "tmerr" nga myku..
Mund te me jap dikush nje pergjigje...

----------


## Sherri

> Askush nuk mund te me ndihmoj per kete problem ne kete forum...Do isha shume e interesuar per ilace popullore pasi kam marre "tmerr" nga myku..
> Mund te me jap dikush nje pergjigje...


Ci do aman ilacet popullore po e ben si Cekja.Shko tek ndonje doktor i specializuar mos bej automjekime.Me keq do jete nqs ndjek automjekim pa u keshilluar me ndonje doktor te specializuar.

----------


## angeldust

1. Nga e di ti qe t'u krijua myku ne goje, dhe aq me teper ne zorre, kur more antibiotiket para disa vjetesh?

2. Nuk ja ke treguar ndonje doktori ato pucrrat ne rreze te gjuhes? Nqs. po, c'te ka thene? Nqs. jo, tregoja njehere.

Mundesisht na u pergjigj njehere per keto qe te shohim. Te shkuara, angeldust.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

